# Game Thread: Monday Dec. 26 Pacers @ Mavs



## Pacers Fan

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (15-9) - Dallas Mavericks (20-7)*

*Time*: 8:30 Eastern
*Venue*: American Airlines Center
*TV*: WB4
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Sarunas Jaskevicius | Stephen Jackson | Austin Croshere | Jermaine O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Jeff Foster | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Jason Terry | Adrian Griffin | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier

*Key Reserves:*























Keith Van Horn | Jerry Stackhouse | Devin Harris

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 9-3
Road: 6-6
Overall: 15-9

Dallas Mavericks
Home: 10-3
Road: 10-4
Overall: 20-7*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 26.75 ppg in last 4 games








- 35.5 ppg in last 2 games

*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Wrist 

Mavericks- 








- ? 


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Austin Croshere vs Dirk Nowitzki

Pacers 89
Mavs 86


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I'm over last night's loss, hopefully we can bounce back and get this impressive W....

It took alot of heart for us to comeback against the Cavs, and even though we loss, it was still a good game...

We need to stay in the game and not fall behind, because Dallas is a much better team than Cleveland...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers- 95
Mavs- 92


----------



## Banjoriddim

Pacers 93
Mavs 90


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Indy 97 Mavs 92....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

I hope we win 

95-96 Pacers


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> I hope we win



We will....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## rock747

Pacers need to keep this game out of the 100's...

Pacers 90

Mavs 86


----------



## MillerTime

Pacers 106
Dallas 93

Sarunas gets out of his slump, 22pts.


----------



## Gonzo

If we want to win this one, we need to play all 4 quarters. Hopefully Saras, Granger, and Freddie will show up.

Who's guarding Jermaine? Dirk always does a pretty good job on Jermaine, but Dampier guarding Croshere would be a big mis-match. If that's what happens, I sure hope Cro gets hot and pulls Dampier out of the lane (although he isn't that big).


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> Who's guarding Jermaine? Dirk always does a pretty good job on Jermaine, but Dampier guarding Croshere would be a big mis-match.


Dampier should be guarding Jermaine to prevent Dirk getting fouls, and since Croshere and Dirk are similar players. Although, I hope Rick is smart enough to put Croshere on Dirk. He's a much better perimeter defender than Jermaine O'Neal, and isn't bad at the post, either.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Another hour and a half to go...

I wish it was 8.30 already, I'm earger to win this game already....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

I am going to follow this game online, I don't care that it's 2.30 AM when the game begins :banana: 

Go PACERS.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> I am going to follow this game online, I don't care that it's 2.30 AM when the game begins :banana:
> 
> Go PACERS.



Wow 2.30...

I'm glad you're going to stay up, because we're winning tonight no doubt about it...

Btw you can hear the game for free at Thegamelive.com....

That's what I always do...not as good as watching, but just as fun....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Wow 2.30...
> 
> I'm glad you're going to stay up, because we're winning tonight no doubt about it...
> 
> Btw you can hear the game for free at Thegamelive.com....
> 
> That's what I always do...not as good as watching, but just as fun....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


Yeah it's late, but I am glad that I am free from work this week :biggrin: 

I love the Pacers so it's no problem for me to stay up for them, first watching a movie olso.

Thanks for the tip, I am going to listen to it if it works oke.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> Thanks for the tip, I am going to listen to it if it works oke.




No problem, and your welcome...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA

What is Jasikeviscius doing out there?!?! Hopefully he'll pick it up as the game goes on.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

12-9 Pacers are trailing early in the 1st...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Wich people are watching the game at this moment?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

brb...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacersthebest said:


> Wich people are watching the game at this moment?


I just began watching, but I'm going to watch Raw in 10 minutes. So basically, I'll watch the game during commercials and bad matches.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Tinsley made a very nice move around Dirk, Howard, and Daniels into a nice pass to Jermaine O'Neal.

16-13 Mavs with 3:30 left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacersthebest

11-2 in rebounds for Dallas


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacersthebest said:


> 11-2 in rebounds for Dallas


Nothing new for the Pacers. I don't see what the problem is. We have solid rebounders at all 5 starting positions. I can't wait until Foster is in game-shape and can rebound like he used to. Then we can become a good rebounding team again.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Traveling by A.J....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

F. Jones with the 3...

22-18 Mavs...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jackson with the basket he has 4 pts...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

26-20 Dallas, end of 1st qtr...


:curse: Indy has 5 turnover so far and we're getting killed on the rebounds...


Come on Pacers pick your game up...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

26-20 Mavs after the first quarter.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Foster with the foul, his second 11.09 in the 1st..Dallas by 7...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jackson with the 3..

Devin Harris with the layup...

Timeout...9.50 left in the 2nd...

31-23 Mavs leading...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We can't let this game get away from us, especially on the road...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. missed the layup...

Stackhouse with the jumper...

Fred Jones missed the J...

3 second violation on Indy :curse: 

Dallas 17-7 run...

Granger with the layup!!!....

Howard turnover...

A.J. misses the 3...

foul on A.J...

Stackhouse at the line...
makes 1.....makes 2...

J.O. with the nice shot..\

Timeout..

35-27 Mavs...
7.01 left in the 2nd...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

3 second call on Dampier..






*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Granger travel...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Terry with the 3....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Dirk with the J...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. is fouled by Dampier...non shooting...

another foul on Dallas...

Fred Jones at the line makes 1 of 2...

Dallas by 11...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Defensive 3 second on Dallas...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Croshere makes the F.T...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Traveling by Jackson...

Sarunas coming from the bench...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. with the nice jumper (11 pts.)..

Dallas misses...

Croshere with the nice 3!!!...

Sarunas with the foul on Howard...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Howard makes 2 ft's..

Dallas by 7...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Dirk with the jumper 

20 second timeout Dallas...

43-34 Pacers trailing...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

We need a very good second half again to win this game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> We need a very good second half again to win this game.



Yes...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. misses the J...

Croshere with the rebound and is fouled...
makes 1....makes the 2nd has made 18 straight freethrows...

Howard misses..

Stackhouse with the rebound...

Jackson with the nice shot...


43-38 Dallas...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

26-12 Dallas leading on rebounds :curse: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Howard with another jumper...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Dallas with a run again....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

turnover by Tinsley..

Howard with another shot...

Jackson with the 3!!!..

foul on Tinsley....

Devin Harris at the line...(12 pts.)
misses 1....makes 2nd....

J.O. misses the jumper to end the half...

Pacers trailing 50-41...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

50-41 Mavs @ halftime.


----------



## Pacersthebest

WOW

Dallas have more offensive rebounds then Pacers got total rebounds :curse:


----------



## Gonzo

Rebound totals:

Pacers- 13
Mavs- 28

I think I just found our problem...

Jermaine you let Croshere out-rebound you? Pathetic. Yeah, he sure is consistent


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We're getting killed on the rebounds, and we have too many turnovers...

we have to come out with more intensity in the 2nd. half...

can't let them push the lead more than this....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Rebound totals:
> 
> Pacers- 13
> Mavs- 28



Horrible...

If we keep that up we're definetly going to lose...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Saras expects to break his slump by not shooting?


----------



## Pacersthebest

Larry Legend said:


> Saras expects to break his slump by not shooting?


Now we can't say that we is missing to many shots 

I still have faith in the Pacers, we'll win!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Saras expects to break his slump by not shooting?



Yeah I really hope he comes out with more fire, because we need as much scoring as possible...

Dallas is a very good offensive team, they have too many weapons...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah I really hope he comes out with more fire, because we need as much scoring as possible...


I doubt he will. I'll try to watch him more closley in the second half, but I doubt he'll do much. He has too low of confidence right now.


----------



## Gonzo

SARAS!!!! About ****ing time.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Dampier with the shot...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Griffen misses the 3...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Nice job crashing the boards, on our last possesion when Jermaine missed a jumper, there was no one inside 15 feet of the basket.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. misses..

Terry misses 3...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

J.O. is fouled by Dirk...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine just missed both free throws, not good.


----------



## Gonzo

Croshere nearly air balled, what's wrong tonight?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Misses 1st....misses 2nd... :curse: ...

Howard misses...

Croshere misses 3...

timeout...

57-45 Dallas...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Croshere nearly air balled, what's wrong tonight?



I hope this is not another Cleveland repeat...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

How long is it going to take for Foster to get healthy? 

Why doesn't Rick give Pollard a chance, he hasn't played in ages.


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I hope this is not another Cleveland repeat...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


It won't. I don't think we're good enough to mount a 4th quarter comeback tonight.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Terry makes shot...

J.O. misses...

Griffen scores...

Dallas on a 9-0 run...

Tinsley nice layup (8 pts.)

Terry shoots over Jaamal...

63-47 Dallas...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Saras airballed


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Croshere is fouled by Dirk...
makes 1st...makes 2nd..(11pts)...

Dirk shoots from the freethrow line...

Sarunas with the 3 misses way long...

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Tinsley with a layup...

Dirk is fouled by J.O....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine has just stopped boxing out. He doesn't even attempt to do it. I thought he was the Pacers "leader"?


----------



## Gonzo

Ha, no box out again! 

I'm watching you Jermaine.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

makes 2 ft's...

Tinsley drives ball is knocked out by Dallas...

Jackson misses 3...

Griffen misses...

Indy turnover...

Harris is fouled...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We're playing horrible so far...

68-51 Dallas...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Jermaine doesn't even try to front Dampier, he just got boxed out by him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Tinsley is fouled...
makes 2...

Stackhouse with the J..(7 pts)...

Indy misses Foster rebound and is fouled...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

makes 1 of 2....

Stackouse with the dunk...


Dallas by 18 2.27 left in the 3rd...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Stackhouse just dunked over Jermaine.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Looks like a blowout again.


----------



## Gonzo

No box out, but Jermaine still gets the rebound.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Stackhouse if fouled...
makes 1st...makes 2nd....

J.O. misses...

A.J. rebounds...

Foster fouls...

Harris misses....

A.J. misses 3...

Dirk is fouled by Foster....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Ouch, 29% field goal shooting this quarter.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

makes 2 ft's....

Harrison misses...

out of bounce by Dallas...

Fred Jones with the shot and is fouled....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

3 point play by Freddie! Maybe he's the answer?


----------



## Gonzo

AJ nails a nice yet ugly jumper.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Stackhouse is fouled by Granger...
makes 1st...makes 2nd...

A.J. nice shot...

Harris makes the jumper to end the 3...

78-61 Mavs :curse: :curse: :curse: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> AJ nails a nice yet ugly jumper.




LOL...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Turnover Foster...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

AJ is selected for the first Pacer field goal? That gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Gonzo

WTF? He got it?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Foster is fouled...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

misses 1st...misses 2nd...

Harris is fouled by Jones...

misses freethrow...

A.J. misses 3...(why is he even shooting)...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Nice move by AJ, but he can't finish it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Stackhouse with the jumpshot...

J.O. backing down and is fouled...non shooting...

A.J. misses yet again...

Howard hits the 3...

Pacers timeout..


87-63 Dallas...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I think is safe to say we've lost this one...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Harrison misses...

Dirk misses...

Dallas rebound...

Fred Jones with the foul his fourth...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

It's like we're not even trying to rebound...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> It's like we're not even trying to rebound...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


I think Jermaine is the base of the problem.


----------



## Pacers Fan

26 pts down and David Harrison is playing? I'm glad I haven't been watching.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Timeout Pacers...

Score: Blowout :curse: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## DannyGranger33

Eee.. just checked out the score, not good.

Dallas is a good team, but they shouldn't be running us out of the gym like this.


----------



## Gonzo

Pollard's finally in.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Gill misses a terrible shot...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Pollard's finally in.



Too little, too late....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

Saras! But Pollard was wide open and you didn't pass it to him.


----------



## Gonzo

Gill makes both free throws.


----------



## Gonzo

This would have been a good time for Bender to practice. Too bad he's retiring.


----------



## Pacersthebest

It's hard to admit, but we miss Artest very much.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

No rebounds, too many turnovers = Loss....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Time to sleep, already 4.45 AM :angel:


----------



## Gonzo

We need to activate Artest before we get blown out again by San Antonio tomorrow.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> Time to sleep, already 4.45 AM :angel:



Good night, glad you we're here even if it was a blowout....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

Larry Legend said:


> We need to activate Artest before we get blown out again by San Antonio tomorrow.


Won't happen but it should be the best for the Pacers at this moment.


----------



## Gonzo

Saras banks a nice floater.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> We need to activate Artest before we get blown out again by San Antonio tomorrow.



Nooooo....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Good night, glad you we're here even if it was a blowout....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


Thanks, we're Pacers fans in good and bad times(if I may speak for the rest olso).........


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Nooooo....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


Even if it's best for the team? I don't get your logic. We suck, why not give someone who might actually want to play (unlike Jermaine) a chance?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Game over finally...

Final 102-80 Dallas...

where was our team tonight???...

2 losses in a row, and we play at S.A. tommorrow :curse: ...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Even if it's best for the team? I don't get your logic. We suck, why not give someone who might actually want to play (unlike Jermaine) a chance?



Even if he does want to play, I think it's a big mistake if Indy lets him back on this team...

true we need him, but he's a proven headache, and it won't be long ti'll he snaps again...

plus this team is in desperate need of some inside presence, every single game we get killed on the boards, and that was the fact even when he was playing....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Final Score- 102-80 Dallas

Pacers Fan- 27, but DQ'd
Larry Legend- 25, but DQ'd
Banjoriddim- 25, but DQ'd
Pacerholic- 29, but DQ'd
Pacersthebest- 23, but DQ'd
rock747- 26, but DQ'd
MillerTime- 33, but DQ'd

Winner- Pacersthebest (Well, you get something for staying up late)


----------



## Gonzo

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Even if he does want to play, I think it's a big mistake if Indy lets him back on this team...
> 
> true we need him, but he's a proven headache, and it won't be long ti'll he snaps again...
> 
> plus this team is in desperate need of some inside presence, every single game we get killed on the boards, and that was the fact even when he was playing....
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


Yes, but it wasn't as bad. He kept the guys who he was guarding out of the lane. Like Josh Howard, he had 10 rebounds tonight, if Artest was guarding him, he wouldn't have half that.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Larry Legend said:


> Yes, but it wasn't as bad. He kept the guys who he was guarding out of the lane. Like Josh Howard, he had 10 rebounds tonight, if Artest was guarding him, he wouldn't have half that.



yeah, but trust me Legend, even though it might not seem like it right now, we're much better off without him...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good night guys...

Even though it was a blowout, this was a great game thread...

Thanks for all your input....

I'll rep everyone again real soon...

Peace...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Larry Legend said:


> We need to activate Artest before we get blown out again by San Antonio tomorrow.


I agree.


----------



## StephenJackson

Larry Legend said:


> We need to activate Artest before we get blown out again by San Antonio tomorrow.


I respectfully, but greatly disagree.


----------

